# tu chiar astepti un raspuns?



## Olympia28

Hi! Could someone please help me to translate this into English?

This comment was in response to a question ´does anyone believe in long distance relationships´. Then the comment underneath this read: _asta e intrebare de 10 puncte....tu chiar astepti un raspuns?_

I can´t attempt a translation because I don´t speak a word of Romanian but I´d appreciate some help!

Thanks very much!


----------



## jazyk

This is a ten-point question. Do you really expect an answer?


----------



## Olympia28

Thanks! Hmm..what does a ´ten-point question´ mean...as in it´s a really important or interesting question?


----------



## jazyk

It could be, but you were the one doing that, not me, I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Olympia28

haha well I have no idea, I´m reading the comments, not writing them! 
thanks for your help


----------



## farscape

The crux of the matter; This is the $64k question: Do you really expect an answer?

Best,


----------

